# Bon bureau



## TechTouchPro (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un bon bureau pour une nouvelle organisation de ma chambre 

Sur internet j'ai pas ou trouver de bons, et j'ai besoin de vous pour trouver des bureaux comme ceux-ci:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhbrypDlI-4&sns=em

Ou

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXDbvXhBpJg&sns=em

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Kerala (22 Décembre 2010)

Je te conseil ceci : http://www.milk.dk/

http://www.maxitendance.com/2008/03/milk-bureau-de-reve-pour-mac.html


----------



## anty (22 Décembre 2010)

Salut 

C'est pas très précis comme demande, budget, taille souhaité etc...

Enfin sinon par exemple voila un bureau ikea qui pourrait correspondre: 
http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/90175415

Un p'tit bureau d'angle si t'y avais pas pensé.. :
http://www.but.fr/produits/31900/Bureau-d-angle-LATINO-2564-Wenge.html

Ou droit encore : http://www.but.fr/produits/39078/bureau-1-porte-HALEY-127374-noir.html

Bref y en a plein, regarde ikea but ou conforama par exemple, y a du choix


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Je veux celui-ci

*Novanta, by Luke Riggall* (http://www.lrdesignltd.co.uk/)









-	Hauts parleurs
-	USB et Hub audio
-	Un support pour écran
-	Dock iPod
-	Multiprise
-	Fixation pour les cables
...


----------



## TechTouchPro (22 Décembre 2010)

@wath68 Wouaaa il est magnifique mais il existe au moin ;(   sinon un bureau en L chez conforama et but il y en a pas.


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de voir que d'après le site, il encore au stade de prototype, donc patience.


----------



## anty (22 Décembre 2010)

Kerala et wath68, vous êtes riches dites donc ! Enfin j'imagine le prix de celui que tu viens de montrer 

Après pour vraiment voir toutes les possibilités de bureau en L je pense que le mieux est de se rendre en magasin, tout dépend si tu le veux en 1 "pièce" ou pas...

D'ailleurs je viens d'en voir un en 1 pièce chez confo: http://www.conforama.fr/produit_pri...9227_10001_10051_-2_10178_10181_115455__10179


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

bah, deux-trois planches, un bout de tôle perforée et quelques vis ça ne doit pas couter la peau des fesses 

... on peut rêver.


----------



## anty (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est sur :rateau:

Sinon TechTouchPro, regarde cette page, parcours la, y a certains bureaux qui ont l'air sympa et pas trop cher, après j'ai pas regardé s'ils vendent aux particuliers, et pour avoir le prix exact de la configuration souhaité il faut certainement les contacter.


----------



## Kerala (22 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> bah, deux-trois planches, un bout de tôle perforée et quelques vis ça ne doit pas couter la peau des fesses
> 
> ... on peut rêver.



Où puis-je trouver ton fond d'écran ? Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Où puis-je trouver ton fond d'écran ? Merci !


Disque dur / Bibliothèque / Desktop Pictures / Nature / Aurora (sous Snow Leo).

Mais c'est un peu off topic


----------



## David_b (22 Décembre 2010)

1 planche épaisse, au brico du coin, découpée sur mesure.
2 meubles/classeurs métalliques à Office Dépot, pour faire les pieds et des rangements
1 bonne chaise
1 support écran Ikea

et voilà : pas cher, sur mesure et 10 ans de bons et loyaux services (et c'est pas fini)


----------



## Kerala (22 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Disque dur / Bibliothèque / Desktop Pictures / Nature / Aurora (sous Snow Leo).
> 
> Mais c'est un peu off topic



Oui c'est un peu hors sujet désolé, mais le fond d'écran que je voulais avoir c'était celui avec Marilyn Monroe. Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Oui c'est un peu hors sujet désolé, mais le fond d'écran que je voulais avoir c'était celui avec Marilyn Monroe. Merci.


Ca aurait dû être fait par MP (message privé ).



Pour revenir au topic, chez topdeq de bien jolies choses; même le prix est&#8230;


----------



## Kerala (22 Décembre 2010)

Voici un autre concept si tu aimes le côté un peu minimaliste.
http://www.leblogdeco.fr/bureau/1673-idesk-le-bureau-pour-imac.html#more-1673

En cliquant sur le mot bureau tu auras plein d'autres bureaux forts intéressants.

Sinon si tu peux aussi essayer de te faire faire un bureau sur mesure.


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Le fond d'écran Marilyn se trouve ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?q=marilyn#/d31ik56

[/fin du H-S]


----------



## Kerala (22 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Le fond d'écran Marilyn se trouve ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?q=marilyn#/d31ik56
> 
> [/fin du H-S]



Merci


----------

